# Grant Lake ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone fish Grant lake lately, 
how are the crappie numbers and size, any decent bl/gills.
I have planned on fishing there for some time but haven't made it-- yet.
If I can catch it clear I'd like to sight fish for some carp there and maybe get my float tube wet. Forecast is looking dry for several days, thankfully, maybe it'll clear soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was just talking to a guy yesterday about Grant. From what I can gather, there are plenty of hand size crappies in the lake. I planned on fishing it this spring but with all the rain it stayed pretty muddy so we passed on it.

don't know about the gills


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappiedude said:


> I planned on fishing it this spring


 I been planning on fishing there for a while also but never made it. I was looking to sight fish some lake carp early day and maybe some mid day crappie or gills to kill time.
I ice fished it once after the lake was lowered and refilled and caught some decent crappie but thats been years ago.
If I can catch it clear I might give it a shot.
Thanks n Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A friend of mine ice fished at Grant 2 years ago and all they caught were catfish.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm mainly after carp  and at one time that lake was loaded with bottom feeders, we'll see soon


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

It's been a year or so since I've fished it but it's loaded with smaller crappie. And a few good ones too.


----------

